# Annular Ligament injury stories?



## Jango (3 October 2014)

Feeling very sad today, my lovely boy has been diagnosed with a tear in his right hind annular ligament, 6 months box rest with controlled walking. The vet said with this type of injury there is a 70% he will return to normal work. He was fit and active, we were supposed to be doing our first BE90 at Kelsall last weekend  I feel so sorry for him stuck in his box for such a long time, I WISH you could explain to them what's wrong. Its obviously too early to tell how he will recover but the vet said the chance of reinjury is fairly high for this type of injury so I don't think I'll risk him with affiliated comps again. He's 12 and my pet (rather than owned for a job), so although I'm gutted we won't compete again if I can get him happy hacking sound I'll be pleased and if he is just field sound I'll be ok.  

He is only slightly lame on it, 1/10th in trot and skipping into canter, the vet was suprised he wasn't more lame when she found the tear and swelling on the ultrasound. He has a very stoic nature so I'm not entirely suprised, although this is positive for him in terms of recovery. I have a fantastic physio who will be helping us through the rehab, he is being walked in hand for 10 mins twice a day, cold hosing twice a day for 2 weeks, then up to 15 mins walking for another 2 weeks then he will be having some anti-inflammatory injections. Anything else I could be doing to aid his rehab?

If anyone has any experiences they would like to share they would be much appreciated  or clever ideas to keep him occupied on box rest! He is having treat balls when the other horses in his barn get turned out and I'm in hand grazing him for a few minutes twice a day too. He's a pretty laid back happy chap normally, but he leads an active life and spends half the time turned out usually so I don't know how long his nice nature will remain


----------



## Optimissteeq (3 October 2014)

Hi,
One of my boys did the same annular ligament twice, but they were spaced quite far apart as he did it once at 6 years old and then again aged 22! After the first time, he made a full recovery and I did event him (back then it was intro and pre-novice). I didn't have any further issues until he was 22. 
At 22 he was no longer BE eventing and has made a recovery 12 months on. I will add though that this was the off-fore rather than the hind so not sure how useful this is to you.
My boy was a nightmare re box rest and not very relaxed at all. I ended up sitting on him rather than walking out in hand as he was doing himself more mischief (this was after consulting the vet).
To keep him busy I suspended things such as a turnip from the ceiling so he chased(not literally) it round for a bit (until he figured out how to wrap his body round it to stop it moving). 
Also installed a mirror in his stable but I'm sure others will have lots of ideas for you!

fingers crossed he makes a full recovery


----------



## eggs (3 October 2014)

My mare did a front leg annular ligament and although she started only intermittently lame she ended up very lame.  She was in foal at the time and although my vet thought operating to cut the ligament would have given a good result we didn't want to operate on her whilst in foal.  We decided to turn her back out and Fortunately the severe lameness resolved very quickly with regular icing of her leg and by the time the foal was born she had made a good recovery.

Hope things work out as well with your horse.


----------



## Springvayu (3 October 2014)

My mare was kicked on her near hind annular ligament when she was 7 and just starting eventing. Her prognosis was poor, but she came back to eventing, winning 14 BE points & national championships! She also went on to get points at medium dressage, so there's always hope! &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## star (4 October 2014)

My old boy had surgery on his hindleg annular ligaments back in 2006. It helped but he's never been up to too much since then but then he is 28 now. He has done some showing and fun rides ok.


----------



## Jango (6 October 2014)

Thanks for the feedback and kind words  good to know recovery has been positive in most cases! I think forelimb ligament issues are more fixable/less likely to recur but that's just what I've heard. He's coping fine with the box rest so far (although it has only been 4 days!) and I've bought him a swede for his stable today. 

Springvayu - what treatment did your mare have? Fantastic she had such a great career after her injury 

Star - Did you try the box rest/controlled exercise with your lad first or just opt straight for the surgery? What did the surgery entail?


----------



## star (6 October 2014)

My horse didn't do box rest. We did tiny paddock field rest and he was very quiet in the field but he just got worse so it was surgery or put him down. He was 20 but I felt he deserved a chance. Surgery cut both his hind ligaments to relieve the pressure. He was great for 6mths then pulled one again in the field and had another 18mths off. Since then have had to be careful with uneven ground but he still hacks and he did a full show season aged 24.


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (6 October 2014)

Mine did front and like Star we didn't do box rest. He did it at the end of the hunting season. He was left turned out.  Although he had a thick fetlock he became sound and hunted the next season. The key was to be able to work him as much as possible to keep the fetlock flexible. He hunted for a few more seasons but became unsafe to ride at the age of 21 as the lack of flexion caused him to trip big time and he would almost  come down.


----------



## monte1 (7 October 2014)

My lovely Fjord mare had this injury last December time. she was about 1/10 lame in trot with the off fore with annual ligament swelling, tried resting at first but after a scan we opted for the tenoscopy operation which slackens off the ligament  when they did the op they also found a partial tear in her manica flexoria. so removed and sorted that as well. she had about 4 weeks box rest then stabled still but walking in hand for another four weeks twice a day building up to 20 mins. gradually adding some very limited turnout then at the 12 week stage she had a cortizone injection to take out any remaining swelling in the area. she was back in proper work around June time and although we have been very cautious, she seems to be back to her normal self. vet advised she may need some more cortizone again in future if it flares up, but all good so far. she is 14 now and she went to a new home in July where she has been in active work all summer and fine so far . good luck with your horse.


----------



## cobwithattitude (7 October 2014)

Our cob had an operation, box rest, then in hand/small paddock, then ridden.  We also took him swimming 12 times.  That was about 4 years ago.  We were advised never to jump/lunge him again, or work him in deep ground.  He is still competing and now at Medium level.  Have to say, he was a fabulous patient, which helped - apart from getting cast & chasing the vet out of his box, every time vet came!  Good luck!


----------



## marmalade76 (9 October 2014)

Mine is currently lame with this in his near hind. He did the same thing to the opposite leg two years ago and was only very slightly lame. Vet said it was fine to field rest him and I was riding him again after six months off. This time I did the same, field rest, but he then made it much worse after a hooly and box rest and icing have not made any improvement. The op has been suggested but the cost is really gonna hurt as things are a bit tight ATM. He's going for a scan next week to see just how much damage he's done  was supposed to be done today but the scanner had broken down..


----------



## Springvayu (10 October 2014)

My mare was immobilised by a serious bandage and then on 8 weeks box rest. Exercise was then very controlled for an extended period. She's got a small scar, but she's never had any problems from it. The ligament was virtually severed! Fingers crossed for you! X


----------

